# curious, you hunting bow weight



## ky_longbow (Aug 28, 2010)

probably been asked befor but , just curious whats your hunting bow weight, i see alot of threads of guys who hunt w/ heavy bows and also alot of light weight bows ( under 50#).......


----------



## fountain (Aug 28, 2010)

54 on my predator and the 3 pc plywood bow
57 on the hill bow


----------



## hogdgz (Aug 28, 2010)

53# Black Widow Recurve

50# 3 piece buffalo bow


----------



## LongBow01 (Aug 28, 2010)

50# Damon Howatt Recurve


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 28, 2010)

49# Flatwoods 3 piece

57# Bitterroot Recurve


----------



## WildWillie (Aug 28, 2010)

I'll be hunting with a 53# flatwoods one piece longbow this year


----------



## Mudfeather (Aug 28, 2010)

all mine are low 50s


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 28, 2010)

51-52# @ 27"


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Aug 28, 2010)

56# Jack Howard GameMaster Jet Camo model

Trust me...the bow is a lot better than I am


----------



## missalot (Aug 28, 2010)

any where  from 40lbs to 50lbs , right now a 47# osage self bow and some stone tipped arrows.


----------



## LanceColeman (Aug 29, 2010)

goto=53#
backup=51#
outlaw=60#
longbows=.... oh wait you said main huntin bows didn't ya?? well there ya go.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 29, 2010)

I haven't hunted with it yet, but my Apex predator is 49# @ 28"


----------



## Apex Predator (Aug 29, 2010)

51@27 Wassaw and 42@27 that a buddy built me.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 29, 2010)

52 @ 28 Silvertip.


----------



## ky_longbow (Aug 29, 2010)

wow low 50' s seem to be the norm here,usually for me its between 54#-60 #, BUT a bow ive been shooting lately is 50# at my draw length (29") with a 8 strand D10 string it smokes a GT 5575 with around 250 gr up front,with a 2 blade zwickey no mercy or old style woodsman..(total weight 540 gr)..... ive not been shooting this bow alot, but with the new string its a totally different animal....... now im really liking it and shoots well , even for me........!!!!!! 

believe me i didnt like this bow when i got it ,with the "goat rope" string it came with.......


----------



## Night Wing (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm the odd man out here. To be a lot more technical, the heavy arrow setup for both of my bows is below. Flat shooting out to 20 yards which is my self imposed limit for bowhunting.

Blacktail TD Recurve: 66", 42# @ 30". Bowstring: 14 Strand Dyna97. BrcHt: 7 1/4". NP: 5/8". Arrow: 32", 2117. PW: 220 Grains. AW: 657 Grains. GPP: (15.64). FOC: 16.5%

Blacktail TD Recurve: 66", 37# @ 30". Bowstring: 13 Strand Dyna97. BrcHt: 7 5/8". NP: 5/8". Arrow: 32", 2114. PW: 165 Grains. AW: 535 Grains. GPP: (14.46). FOC: 15.2%


----------



## BkBigkid (Aug 29, 2010)

My plan is to hunt with a 61# Patriot 
Other Possibles 
55# Bamboo longhunter 
53# canebreak. 
60# Snowy mountian II 
50# Bear grizzly 
50# Martin Stick 

One of them is what i will have in the woods depending on my mood.


----------



## Apex Predator (Aug 29, 2010)

Night Wing, that 30" draw is one heck of a power stroke!  Your bows are probably throwing similar arrows right along with our 50# bows.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Aug 29, 2010)

Both my Wings are #45, wish they had a little more muscle.


----------



## Tikki (Aug 29, 2010)

55#  @ 28" Tomahawk Woodland Hunter


----------



## Dennis (Aug 29, 2010)

50# at 27" shrew
51# at 26" wes wallace longbow
50# at 28" apex predator
50# at 28" wes wallace recurve


----------



## Al33 (Aug 29, 2010)

My primary this year will be my 59# Quillian Bamboo Longhunter. I have not hunted deer with it before but not long ago discovered it hit where I was looking more often than some of my other bows so it gets the call.

I may also be tempted to try my new 56# Osage self bow later in the season if I can get my river cane arras to fly like they should. I am in the middle of making some up now and so far so good.


----------



## devolve (Aug 29, 2010)

51# @28
55# @28

so for my draw around 52 and 56 lbs


----------



## Night Wing (Aug 29, 2010)

Apex Predator said:


> Night Wing, that 30" draw is one heck of a power stroke!  Your bows are probably throwing similar arrows right along with our 50# bows.



Yes, my 30" draw allows me to shoot heavy aluminum arrows with lightweight bows. The short 19" riser with 23.5" limbs allows both 66" recurves to cast a 32" long heavy arrow very well. The very heavy 657 grain 2117 really pounds a bag target from my 42# bow.  BTW, both bows are right handed. I also use Stu Miller's DSC program. Tuning the 42# bow was easy. Started at 215 grains per the DCS and it was shooting slightly left so I added 5 more grains to hit dead on with both field points and broadheads at 10, 15 and 20 yards. 

The hard part was tuning the 37# bow.  Since it's so light in poundage, it likes a very stiff 2114 arrow, but it shouldn't. I'm 20 grains to the stiff side. It's supposed to like a 185 grain point weight with the 2114, but it doesn't. It likes a 165 grain point weight. It's odd because it goes against the norm. I started at 185 grains per the DSC and it was shooting about 3" left at 20 yards. So I went up in point weight since "Left" usually indicates a stiff arrow. I figured I needed to add more point weight to get it shooting to the right. The more I added, the farther left it shot. So, I reversed course and decide to cut down on the point weight. All I know is, the 165 grain field point and my 165 grain broadhead (STOS 130 grain broadhead and 36.5 grain Zwickey long broadhead adapter) hit in the same spot at 10, 15 and 20 yards. The overall weight of the 2114 is 535 grains.


----------



## LanceColeman (Aug 29, 2010)

Apex Predator said:


> Night Wing, that 30" draw is one heck of a power stroke!  Your bows are probably throwing similar arrows right along with our 50# bows.




x2!!

I don't think alot of people realize that. Power stroke is one of the main factors of performance. the difference between a bow shot 40@26" versus a bow shot 40@30" is astounding.

Something else alot of people don't realize is a 30# bow will penetrate deeper at 10yds than a 40# bow will at 25yds.


----------



## fountain (Aug 29, 2010)

ky..pm sent


----------



## bobman (Aug 29, 2010)

68# canebrake
67# bamboo longhunter
66# bear super kodiak TD

My draw is about 29 inches so I guess they are a little more

I never shoot over 20 yards anymore


----------



## Jamboga (Aug 29, 2010)

63-68#


----------



## slughunter821 (Aug 29, 2010)

54# @ 28"


----------



## SquirrelBait (Aug 29, 2010)

63# Northern Mist Classic
65# Acadian Woods


----------



## dutchman (Aug 29, 2010)

Double nickel @ 28". I draw 30".


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 29, 2010)

Al33 said:


> I may also be tempted to try my new 56# Osage self bow later in the season if I can get my river cane arras to fly like they should. I am in the middle of making some up now and so far so good.



Might want to make up a few extra river canes, if you plan on doing any hunting with that t-chips fellow. You know, just in case he starts playing chiropractor and tries to adjust your nodes...again.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Aug 29, 2010)

Bob Lee Signature T/D Recurve
68 # @ 32.5"


----------



## RPolk (Aug 29, 2010)

Bear's Paw #66@29"
Mississippi Lake Longbow #61@29"


----------



## rastaman (Aug 29, 2010)

48# @ 27"


----------



## belle&bows (Aug 29, 2010)

Kohannah Flatbow #60
Troy Breeding Recurve #56
Jim Reynolds Ramhorn Recurve #52
at my draw #64, #60 AND #56 respectively


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 29, 2010)

50# @ 28" buffalo longbow
 50# @28" black widow recurve


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 29, 2010)

55#,54#, and 51# @ 28" bows.


----------



## FVR (Aug 29, 2010)

55lb BP lemonwood backed with glass longbow.
65lb osage recurve.
65lb osage recurve backed with sinew.


----------



## fflintlock (Aug 29, 2010)

I am using a 48# @28" draw, resurrected bow, I bought 2 or 3 years ago. I think it use to be a long bow, now it's a recurve. I bought it from Lewis. It's a good shoot'n bow too. I am just now starting to get the feel back for it, been shoot'n twice a day, every day now for the past 3 months. I still miss my long bow, but this one is doing just fine.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Aug 29, 2010)

50@27"


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 29, 2010)

51# @ 28  Shrew 58" long.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Aug 29, 2010)

Gerald,  I forgot all about that bow....you need to post some pics of that Beauty!


----------



## robert carter (Aug 29, 2010)

47@27


----------



## LanceColeman (Aug 29, 2010)

Bubbaforsure said:


> Bob Lee Signature T/D Recurve
> 68 # @ 32.5"



What?? ya mean ol Dave gave hisself a hernia for nuthin and ya aint even gonna hunt widdat bow he builtcha?? po feller.. built a 97 pound bow fer nuthin.........

...................................  ...........................


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Aug 29, 2010)

59# Kimsha Chesapeak. Was going to use some 5575 GT's until I shot some Easton Legacy 2117's ith my zwickey deltas and the blew straight through my target @ 20 yards! The GT's only went half way through.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Aug 29, 2010)

LanceColeman said:


> What?? ya mean ol Dave gave hisself a hernia for nuthin and ya aint even gonna hunt widdat bow he builtcha?? po feller.. built a 97 pound bow fer nuthin.........
> 
> ...................................  ...........................



Nahhhh.....LC...
Dave .........Understand's....He's a great guy and friend!
My 68-lb Fox River Long Bow ...will get some stand time as well.....It's gonna be my pig hunting /sticking bow.....

My Bob Lee has a date with Ol Mossy head we chased last year......Gonna finish that up first....

I noticed you listed three bows.....So I quess.... you shoot one in each hand and the other one with ya feet...Now that takes  a bunch of skill and talent right  thar....!   

I'm impressed!


----------



## TGUN (Aug 29, 2010)

My new Lynn Harrelson. 47 lbs@26" It flings arrows faster and flatter than my 55 lb@26". Picures up soon I hope.


----------



## LanceColeman (Aug 29, 2010)

Bubbaforsure said:


> I noticed you listed three bows.....So I quess.... you shoot one in each hand and the other one with ya feet...Now that takes  a bunch of skill and talent right  thar....!
> 
> I'm impressed!



NOPE! I hunt with one all season long......... or til I miss sumpin widdit. then I gets mad chuk it out the tree and bring the other one next time and hunt with it all season long......... or til I miss anudder one.. then I get mad chuk it out the tree and go get the other one....... if it happens that time I hafta go back and start from scratch cuz I KNOW I aint gonna hit one wid no longbow.....

And it don't matter! I aint RC, I aint the big dummy that SED I was gonna use one bow and one bow only all season long.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Aug 29, 2010)

*!q*



LanceColeman said:


> NOPE! I hunt with one all season long......... or til I miss sumpin widdit. then I gets mad chuk it out the tree and bring the other one next time and hunt with it all season long......... or til I miss anudder one.. then I get mad chuk it out the tree and go get the other one....... if it happens that time I hafta go back and start from scratch cuz I KNOW I aint gonna hit one wid no longbow.....
> 
> And it don't matter! I aint RC, I aint the big dummy that SED I was gonna use one bow and one bow only all season long.




STOP...Man.....Yur ....Killing ...Me.....! 
Thats' funny right there!
How du yu like your CROW cooked? ....LOL


----------



## Rev.432 (Aug 29, 2010)

55#@28'' bear kodiak recruve,
but I'm draw to 30 so that adds about 6#
shooting goldtips.


----------



## Longstreet1 (Aug 29, 2010)

45# Shakespear Pecos


----------



## Bowana (Aug 29, 2010)

49# one piece longbow
56# 3 piece longbow

Both Flatwoods bows of course.


----------



## fountain (Aug 29, 2010)

LanceColeman said:


> NOPE! then I gets mad chuk it out the tree



u and the feller me, rc and chris know dont need to get together...i seen some mighty wild times of bow chunkin by him,  rc knows what im talking bout.


----------



## BOFF (Aug 29, 2010)

56@26 Banshee
56@26 Shawnee
50@26 Cheyenne

God Bless,
David B.


----------



## chehawknapper (Aug 30, 2010)

65# @ 28" osage flatbow.


----------



## Fatboy (Aug 30, 2010)

Main bow 62" Dalaa 57@31. 
Back up  is 62" 61@30 G&L Mantis(original model).


----------



## Mosin (Aug 30, 2010)

45# @ 28"   My draw length is actually around 30" so I figure the poundage is a little more.  Any ideas on what it may be?


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 30, 2010)

mosin said:


> 45# @ 28"   my draw length is actually around 30" so i figure the poundage is a little more.  Any ideas on what it may be?



50-51# @ 30"


----------



## markland (Aug 30, 2010)

54# @ 27 BW SAIII main bow
56# @ 27 BW SAII back up bow


----------



## Necedah (Aug 30, 2010)

50# Bear Kodiak Magnum

Dave


----------



## WildmanSC (Aug 30, 2010)

47#@28" Marriah Thermal T/D Recurve
47#@28" Dale Stahl T/D Recurve
45#@28" Crow Creek Black Feather T/D Longbow and soon to be 46-47#@28" T/D recurve


----------

